# Scannen, welche Auflösung fürs Web?



## Lone Starr (3. November 2001)

Hi ich möchte auf meiner Seite ein Fotoalbum erstellen und bin kurz davor, die Bilder einzuscannen. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es ausreicht, wenn man die Bilder bei 300 dpi scannt oder ob das zu dünn ist. Sagt mal was dazu 
tHx


----------



## Cruseman (3. November 2001)

ich würd so 150-250 dpi empfehlen. musst du später sowieso nochmal verkleinern(siehst ja beim einscannen wie groß es wird(in px))


----------



## Thomas Kuse (3. November 2001)

*300 sind zu viel*

also 100 dpi sind pi mal daumen ungefähr 1:1 vom foto und der bildschirm-größe bei 1024!

also ist 300 dpi glatt das dreifache...das is ne ganz schöne menge holz oder eher "datenmüll" den du dir mit ca 150 dpi ersparen kannst


----------



## cater (11. November 2001)

also standardmäßig hat sich 72 dpi durchgesetzt. empfehlen würd ich dir aber, das teil mit 100dpi zu scannen und dann auf 72dpi verkleinern, dann bekommst du auch meistens das moiré muster raus, falls das dein scanprog nicht kann.

cu
carlo


----------

